

Estimote Wins Best Hardware Startup At TechCrunch Disrupt SF - iktorn
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/11/estimote-wins-best-hardware-startup-at-techcrunch-disrupt-sf/

======
piotr_b
Their idea looks great. I want to see this in action. Could this be NFC
killer?

~~~
hustlechris
With Apple getting behind BLE it's pretty much a done deal. QR-codes and RFID
also dead.

